# Suche Diascanner



## diascanner (7. Januar 2011)

hallo ich suche ein guten 

dia scanner  was ich ausbegen würde ist 50 euro 

was kann mir da einer entfehlen ?? sol unter windows 7 gehen .


----------



## 4riders_de (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: suche diascanner*

Wie wäre es mit einem Canon D660 U Scanner? - der geht in eBay für "paar" Euro weg und ist zum Diascannen super geeignet dank Durchlichtaufsatz 

Wenn du einen haben willst, €25 inkl. Versand und er gehört dir


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: suche diascanner*

Moin moin,

gut, dass jemand das gleiche Verlangen hat. Ich suche allerdings zudem ein Geräte, dass direkt Fotos mit einer maximalen Größe von 10x15 einlesen kann. Der Preis sollte im mittleren Segment (maximal 150 Euro) sein, da Funktion und Qualität heute immer ihren Preis hat.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2011)

Gibt es das überhaupt, also Dia + Fotos? Ansonsten musst Du nen normalen Scanner + Diaaufsatz nehmen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Januar 2011)

Ich habe so einen "Kasten" mal gesehen, der eine Fassung für Fotos bis zu einer Größe von 10x15 hatte und zudem ein Magazin für maximal 5 Negative und einen Einschub für einzelne Dias bot. 3 in 1, aber ich finde das gute Stück nicht mehr


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2011)

Is auch die Frage, ob das überhaupt "gut" war   so "Alleskönner-Spartenprodukte" sind nicht selten ne fixe, aber qualitativ schlechte Umsetzung von Billiganbietern...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Januar 2011)

Ja, das habe ich auch befürchtet, als ich das Gerät sah, habe mich aber entzücken lassen. Besser wäre ein gesondertes Gerät, dass Fotos als Stapelverarbeitung annimmt und ein anderes Gerät verarbeitet Dias und Negative. Dann wäre ich sicherlich über 150 Euro, um etwas Bequemlichkeit geboten zu bekomen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Januar 2011)

Rollei DF-S 120 SE (20609) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

ansonsten den hier wegen den 50€
http://www.amazon.de/Rollei-DF-S-50...X8NE/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1295881025&sr=8-8
aber der pcgh preisvergleich will das ding nicht finden also ohne promolink


----------



## rebel4life (27. Januar 2011)

Bei dem Preis aus Gründen der Qualität nicht sinnvoll.

Wenn es eine einmalige Aktion ist, in den Fotoladen gehen und schauen wieviel die verlangen, die haben gute Geräte bei denen se auf einmal einen ganzen Dia Schlitten scannen können, die Dia Scanner für zu Hause haben in dem erschwinglichen Preisbereich alle nur 3er oder 4er Schlitten was bei 1000 Dias (haben die meisten lockerst) äußerst bescheiden ist.

Über die Scanqualität möchte ich da gar nichts groß sagen.


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (29. Januar 2011)

Ich würde auch, soferns keine irgendwie besonders delikaten Dias sind, eher zum Laden raten.
Ich habe keine große Erfahrung mit speziellen Geräten, aber die Nachfüllerei beim Flachbettscanner macht einen wirklich fertig.
Gerade wenn es sich um viele Bilder handelt ist es fast garantiert, dass man irgendwann keine Lust mehr hat und das Projekt "vertagt".

Über einen professionellen Anbieter kostet es vielleicht ein paar Euro, aber das tut ein Gerät auch. Man hat gute Qualität und die Arbeit vom Hals, was wirklich bei solcher Geduldsarbeit viel wert ist find ich...


----------

